# Problem mit Origin, Steam



## moreno111 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Ich nutze Origin und Steam. Seit gestern kann ich teilweise, zumindest bei Origin nicht mehr online gehen. Bei
Steam geht es  zwar aber ich kann weder einen Freund adden noch den Store besuchen. Symbole der Spiele werden auch nicht angezeigt bei Origin! Warum?

Hänge mal ein Bild an:

http://pic-upload.eu/index.php?Section=Picture&Action=ShowPicBig&p=43050fad7ccb2fab631cdfa49e4076f9


mfg moreno111


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juni 2013)

Der hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfKQcguhyqos hat bei den Interneteinstellungen im IE den Haken mit Proxi rausgenommen, aber ob das hilft, weiß ich nicht ^^

Das sagen die im Steamforum:

The Steam Support has already replied to me and it is now solved.

Heres the response to help anyone with the same issue:
"Exit Steam.
Click Start > Run (or Windows Key + R)
Type inetcpl.cpl and click OK.
Click the Connections tab.
Click the LAN settings button.

Note: You may want to write down the settings currently found in this window if you need to undo these steps later.

If any items on this window are checked, uncheck them.
Click OK to close any open windows and restart your computer.
Now, launch Steam and test the issue."

Hope it helps.

--> Selbe Lösung wie das Video


----------



## moreno111 (12. Juni 2013)

LOL!

Danke dir Steam läuft wieder,und jetzt auch wieder Steam!

Es lag am Internet Explorer und zwar unter Verbindungen/Lan Einstellungen da habe ich alle 3 Haken rausgenommen und dann ging es komischweise!

mfg moreno111


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juni 2013)

Gern geschehen


----------

